# Great Dog Trainer in Carmel/Mahopac New York



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

I just wanted to give a personal recommendation for my dog trainer, Lisa Edwards who runs: Three Dogs Training. Teaching Manners, Behaviors, and Relationships., and teaches classes in Mahopac and Carmel, New York.

My GSD Heidi completed her Basic Manners/Obedience class there and I am very happy with the results. Lisa, is very insightful, only uses positive methods and teaches in a fun and clear manner.


Here is my baby at graduation:


----------

